# Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

Pressemeldung







*Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!​*

Die Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellrode beteiligt sich an der Voting-Aktion unter sparda-vereint.de. 

In der Kategorie "Umwelt" kann - neben NaBu und Co. - für das Projekt "Kindern und Jugendlichen die Faszination Angeln näherbringen" abgestimmt werden. 

Ziel der Aktion ist es, Kinder und Jugendlichen den nachhaltigen Umgang mit und in unserer heimischen Tier- und Pflanzenwelt zu vermitteln – weg von Playstation und Handy, hin zu einem pflichtbewussten Umgang mit der „echten Welt“. 

Im Fall einer erfolgreichen Teilnahme werden die 2.000 € Spendensumme, die den Bestplatzierten ausgezahlt wird, komplett für die Jugendgruppe, u.a. Angelausflüge und kindgerechtes Angelmaterial, verwendet 


*Unter dem Link*
https://www.sparda-vereint.de/votin...ndlichen-die-faszination-angeln-naherbringen/

könnt Ihr zur Unterstützung noch bis zum 31. Mai 2017 voten. 


Vielen Dank und Viele Grüße,
Henrik Zörner
Jugendwart des ASV Schnellrode (http://asv-schnellrode.de)


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

*Beim Voten  bitte nicht vergessen, die Stimme zu verifizieren, sonst zählt die nicht.*

Man bekommt ne Mail an die Mailadresse, die man angibt, und muss da den Link drücken zum bestätigen!!

*Natürlich erledigt für den Anglernachwuchs!!!.....*

Venceremos.....


----------



## Franky (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Done...


----------



## daci7 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Klaro #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

So ists recht!

;-)))


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Moin. Sieht ja bis jetzt mit 188 Stimmen ganz schön mau aus.

Also, ran an die Tasten und voten:vik:

Grüsse aus Berlin


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Darum gehts ja...
Helfen...


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Ich auch, und direkt über 20 Plätze gut gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

So muss dat!

DANKE! 

Der Jugend helfen!!!


----------



## Angler9999 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

selbstlogisch  jetzt 106ter

einmal e-Mail Adressen gehen leider nicht....#c:q


----------



## wusel345 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Habs getan!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

#6#6#6


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Erledischt!!!

 #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Gut!!


----------



## Holly-Le (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

erledigt :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

seeehr gut! 
Danke


----------



## capri2 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Dabei!

 Auch wenn es wohl nichts wird.. die ersten Plätze sind bei 4500 Stimmen zu aktuell 211..


----------



## wakko (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Vielen dank für die Unterstützung! Die ersten 30 Plätze werden belohnt, erster muss ja gar nicht...


----------



## capri2 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Pro Tag 1x darf man und werde ich machen!


----------



## Hechtbär (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Erledigt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Dann immer ran!


----------



## Ukel (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Erledigt


----------



## macman (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Erledigt!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Beschdens!


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

erledigt...


----------



## 50er-Jäger (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Traurig ist es schon das nur noch nach Klicks Kohle ausgezahlt wird, und nicht nach dem Punkt gegangen wird was wirklich sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

ist hier aber nicht das Thema, hier ist statt dessen einfach TÄTIGE Hilfe für die Jugendgruppe durch klicken angesagt..


----------



## Jose (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

done #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

DAnke, Herbert!


----------



## Koenigsgambit (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Done....und die naechsten 2 Wochen jeden Tag einmal,
sind dann 15 gueltige Stimmen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Super, immer ran!


----------



## MS aus G (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

244 ist von mir!!!

Wir haben doch noch ein paar mehr Boardies hier, oder??? Also ran und mal eben Voten!!!

Gruß Mario


----------



## Wegberger (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

246 von mir


----------



## Jens_74 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

ich glaub ich bin Nummer 252 |supergri


----------



## JottU (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

254 #h


----------



## hawkeye (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Erledigt!


----------



## Mot (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Erledigt.
Denn meine beiden gehen mit mir auch ans Wasser und freuen sich über jeden kleinen zupfer an der Stippe.


----------



## Hering 58 (17. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Natürlich erledigt für den Anglernachwuchs


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Grad nochmal gemacht. Hab Nachtschicht und Langeweile. Sind schon auf Platz 91.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Bestens, wenns vorwärts geht!


----------



## wusel345 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Sodele, hab heute mit all meinen Mailadressen wieder abgestimmt. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Hab heute nochmal abgestimmt, das geht ja nach einem Tag wieder...


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

ahhhh - noch einer hats gemerkt - überschnitten ;-)


----------



## wusel345 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Wer hilft eigentlich der Jugendgruppe aus Langsamroda? |bigeyes

Oder Angeln die garnicht? |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

es nu wieder ;-)


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Zitat:
Unter dem Link
https://www.sparda-vereint.de/votin...ndlichen-die-faszination-angeln-naherbringen/

könnt Ihr zur Unterstützung noch bis zum 31. Mai 2017 voten. 


Hab auch noch ein paar Stimmen gefunden + die von gestern auch noch mal.

Man kann jeden Tag einmal mit seiner e-Mail abstimmen, also los.


----------



## wusel345 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Sind schon auf Platz 89. Mal schauen ob wir es schaffen, sie auf den 1. zu bringen.


----------



## Angler9999 (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Ich denke das wird knapp. Im AB sind zwar genug Leute, dennoch von gestern bis heute hätte ich mehr erwartet.

Zu schaffen ist es nur, wenn noch mehr teilnehmen.

Vielleicht kann Thomas es mal festpinnen, da wo sonst der Hinweis auf ein AB Video oder Verlosung steht?


----------



## Deep Down (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> Man kann jeden Tag einmal mit seiner e-Mail abstimmen, also los.



Alle 24 Stunden, so steht es sogar in den Teilnahmebedingungen!


----------



## Ukel (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier...wieder abgestimmt, heute gleich zweimal, da noch eine E-Mail-Adresse vorhanden ist #6


----------



## wakko (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Euch allen vielen Dank!
Gruß,
Henrik


----------



## Deep Down (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Komisch, tauchen da nicht auf einmal welche ganz vorne auf, die eben noch unter ferner liefen rangierten?
Gibt es für so etwas bots oder Stimmenkauf?


----------



## Vanner (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

342,  erledigt.


----------



## Mot (18. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

345 und Platz 84


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

klasse!


----------



## wusel345 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

So, wieder erledigt. Mittlerweile Platz 83.


----------



## capri2 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

356 weiter gehts


----------



## Koenigsgambit (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Dritte Stimme, 357 und weiter auf Platz 83.


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Platz 82, läuft zäh..... Leute mach was... helft.


Hier noch mal der Link.

https://www.sparda-vereint.de/votin...ndlichen-die-faszination-angeln-naherbringen/


----------



## Franky (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Hm - da scheint es wohl "Beschiss" gegeben zu haben, denn jetzt ist eine "Anti-Bot-Abfrage" eingebaut worden! Gut so für die echten "Klicker"!

PS: 364 -> 82 konstant


----------



## Angler9999 (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Ja mehr als 4 Stimmen pro IP pro Tag geht nicht.
Auch Einmal e-Mail-Adressen gehen nicht. 
Scheint Fair zu sein.

Platz EINS ist zur Zeit:

Überdachung des Eingangsbereiches
SV Rot-Weiß Wölf 1925 e.V.
Eiterfeld-Wölf, Deutschland | Sport

Aktuelle Platzierung 1
4787 Stimmen erhalten 

Wie viel AB Mitglieder hat das AB? Los Los Los...


----------



## JottU (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Das ist aber noch ein sehr weiter Weg bis in die Top 30. Aber aufgeben is nicht.


----------



## Hechtpaule (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Erledigt mit allen Mailadressen 

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Voting kommt sofort.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Nr 383 !!

:m


----------



## wusel345 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Platz 77, 407 Stimmen. Muss gestehen, habs auch wieder getan.


----------



## Lazer45 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Moin, Moin,

417 Stimmen - Platz 76. 

Gruß

Arno


----------



## Ukel (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

2x=430=Platz 74 :m


----------



## mathei (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

erledigt


----------



## Angler9999 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

4 x = 73ter


Link:
https://www.sparda-vereint.de/votin...ndlichen-die-faszination-angeln-naherbringen/


----------



## Jens_74 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Ich finde solche Mehrfach Votings zwar nicht so toll aber da es um eine gute Sache geht und die anderen Vereine das sicher auch so machen... von mir auch nochmal Stimme 438,439 und 440.


----------



## Jens_74 (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

und nochmal 441


----------



## JottU (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

@Jens74
Tja wenn diese Möglichkeit besteht wird sie halt genutzt. Auch wenn ich einmalig abstimmen besser finden würde. 444


----------



## Vanner (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Genau, jetzt 448 und Platz 73. 

Ich sehe schon schwarz, wenn sich nicht bald mehr tut. Die Beteiligung ist doch leider eher spärlich.


----------



## Deep Down (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Das Ziel ist auch `nur`etwas weit entfernt, oder?


----------



## Mot (20. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

454 Platz 73


----------



## phirania (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Sorry da könnt ihr noch so viel mogeln aber es bringt nichts...
Auch wenn es für einen guten Zweck ist.#c


----------



## capri2 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

mhhh... bekomme keinen Bestätigungslink mehr..


----------



## wakko (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Erst gab es keine Bestätigungslinks, jetzt erscheint auf der Page "Wir aktualisieren unsere Plattform". Die haben da wohl ein technisches Problem.


----------



## wakko (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Nun geht es wieder, Bestätigungslinks sind mit 2-stündiger Verspätung auch noch angekommen


----------



## Angler9999 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

So nochmal ein paar ....Es müssen jedoch noch einige mehr mitmachen.

Link:
https://www.sparda-vereint.de/votin...ndlichen-die-faszination-angeln-naherbringen/


----------



## Hechtpaule (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

500ster :vik:

Schönen Gruß

Paul


----------



## capri2 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Bissel eingeschlafen?!
 585


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

wir habens eingestellt zum bewerben - machen und weiterteilen müsst ihr das 
 aber schon selber mit, wenns funktionieren soll


----------



## wakko (31. Mai 2017)

*AW: Helft der Jugendgruppe des ASV Schnellroda! Voten!*

Obwohl heute der letzte Tag ist und wir die mehr als 4000 fehlenden Stimmen kaum noch erreichen, möchte ich mich für die Unterstützung bei euch allen herzlich bedanken. 
Viele Grüße,
Henrik


----------

